# Shocked and humbled



## BRUNBERG

Firstly, I'd like to thank all those who voted for my car in the top 16 showdown.

Today was my first Waxstock and the first time I've entered a car in a competition to be judged.

I was shocked that my M5 achieved 3rd place. I am genuinely humbled by the positive comments and grateful for the constructive criticism I received.

A massive congratulations to the respective owners of the Ford Cortina and RS turbo who placed 1st and 2nd, thoroughly deserved.

It was great to meet so many of you and put some faces to names. Kudos to all involved

Bruno




As requested a few good and bad pics on page 2 ;-)


----------



## Jord

Congrats, it was a great looking car to be fair.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Car of the day for me pal. THE best looking Beemer I ever seen.

I was the guy in the green cap that asked was it your car? You said it was and I shook your hand and said "[email protected]*#ing gorgeous car mate"


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Car of the day for me pal. THE best looking Beemer I ever seen.
> 
> I was the guy in the green cap that asked was it your car? You said it was and I shook your hand and said "[email protected]*#ing gorgeous car mate"


That is a beast of a car :argie::thumb:
Mike


----------



## ted11

Bruno, your car sounded immense after you left the petrol station, well done on being placed in the top 3, hope we meet up again in the future and give my best to your bmw mates they seemed great blokes.


----------



## M20fes

Was 1st place for me mate. Loved it


----------



## stangalang

Top guy bruno, i thought you were fairly conspicuous in all honesty bruv, don't know what you were on about :lol:

Car was ridiculous, properly good, credit to you


----------



## 20vKarlos

The best thing about that BMW (and I love this car) is the banner on the headrest! 

Respect your Pimp! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DodgeMaster92

Boss of a car !!!!


----------



## chongo

*waxstock 2014*

whould just like say,had a boss time at waxstock met some great folks, so made up me and the wife got to show are white c63 AMG off inside, got a lot of feed back off the public:thumb: just like to say (Bruno ur car was boss mate the best. see u all next year:wave: ps,,, well done to u all.:driver:


----------



## C7 JFW

Superb looking car and really, really very well presented. Those Alcons.. my word!!

So good to see such a beautiful car displayed to that standard. Congratulations.


----------



## MEH4N

Lovely motor, very well deserved.


----------



## danwel

Can we get some more pics of this car pleassse for those of us wh didn't attend waxstock


----------



## Kriminal

Nice to see so many positive comments about a Beemer for a change 

Ditto what danwel has requested : more pics please :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

danwel said:


> Can we get some more pics of this car pleassse for those of us wh didn't attend waxstock


Here's a few taken on the day mate


----------



## Kriminal

That's a beauty :argie:

Do you actually drive it, or is more a show car? :thumb:


----------



## Workhorse

Kriminal said:


> That's a beauty :argie:
> 
> Do you actually drive it, or is more a show car? :thumb:


I was just thinking the same thing. It looks far too nice to be a daily haha


----------



## Naddy37

Kriminal said:


> That's a beauty :argie:
> 
> Do you actually drive it, or is more a show car? :thumb:





Workhorse said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It looks far too nice to be a daily haha


Talking to the chap, who I think prepped it, forgive me if I've got that wrong..., but, he said, it's a daily driver.....:doublesho


----------



## BRUNBERG

Kriminal said:


> That's a beauty :argie:
> 
> Do you actually drive it, or is more a show car? :thumb:





Workhorse said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It looks far too nice to be a daily haha


They say a picture says a thousand words










Scene tape for Nurburgring trips lol


























It gets used for what it was built for. The engine, suspension and brake mods aren't for show



























European road trips, always thoroughly cleaned upon my return home


----------



## Workhorse

It really is a credit to him especially if it is a daily driver. 
I would be a mess if that was my car. I don't think I could bring my self to drive it through town and I would have to stay at least 2 miles away from supermarket car parks!


----------



## Alfieharley1

This car was one of my favourites aswell as the racing puma,

Got to say fantastic work!
This was a very well deserved 3rd place. (In my eyes should have been higher) 
I do love the mods aswell  like you say they are there for a reason


----------



## Kriminal

Fair play to you then for actually USING the car for what it's designed for.....to be driven.

I can admire show-cars, but they just don't get as many brownie points in my book as a daily driver; for me it shows that you actually put HARD work in to cleaning and maintaining it. :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Thanks

I get the idea of an out and out show car if its a classic etc

My M5 does the BMW show circuit over the summer but it will also get me to work, travel at warp speed down the autobahn or get driven properly around the Swiss Alps.

I love my car and I enjoy keeping it clean but life is too short not to enjoy it


----------



## danwel

BRUNBERG said:


> Here's a few taken on the day mate


That's a thing of beauty!!!:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

Kriminal said:


> That's a beauty :argie:
> 
> Do you actually drive it, or is more a show car? :thumb:





Workhorse said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It looks far too nice to be a daily haha


I can assure you its used properly. I was given the pleasure that Bruno drove me there and back...

The sat nav said the 3 hours to ricoh on saturday morning and we only took 1 hour 30 minutes and we stopped for fuel so by no means a garaged show queen :thumb::thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Matt it was a pleasure having you as copilot.

I'd like to thank you again for all your advice and help mate


----------



## Big Buffer

BRUNBERG said:


> Thanks
> 
> I get the idea of an out and out show car if its a classic etc
> 
> My M5 does the BMW show circuit over the summer but it will also get me to work, travel at warp speed down the autobahn or get driven properly around the Swiss Alps.
> 
> I love my car and I enjoy keeping it clean but life is too short not to enjoy it


Amen brother


----------



## Big Buffer

And upon my last post I have to say the way it stands on those wheels really says, I dont bite I swallow whole.

Awesome motor even my 5 year old was stunned. His words were aww that beamers mint Dad


----------



## BRUNBERG

Thanks mate, say thank you to your son too.

I've got a "proper daily" for supermarket duties etc as I wouldn't park the M5 there but it'll go pretty much everywhere else


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Can't believe it's a daily!! Fair one!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bruno, what sort of power is the car pushing out mate and I take it the top speed has been de-restricted?


----------



## BRUNBERG

Yes mate its running custom AlphaN software and is derestricted. Late 5's ;-)


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Dare I ask the top speed?


----------



## BRUNBERG

Olly-Robinson said:


> Dare I ask the top speed?


It's shown 207 on the digital speedo which allowing for discrepancy is probably mid - late 190's but ran out of road.

I'll be doing a Vmax day with proper calibrated speed trap runs soon for an accurate reading

Numbers are all well and good but..........It's all about the noise of the V10

Private road approaching Milan in October last year. This is the video I'm prepared to post online:thumb:

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/...CACF019D-296-0000002636119E9F_zps8be0bbba.mp4


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Jesus!


----------



## orbital

hi brunberg,im the guy who came talking to you early doors saying thats the scary bloke at the end of the bar man! lol.pound for pound in my humble opinion yours was the car of the day pal and glad you drive it every day as it should be ;-) ps,nice video.


----------



## BRUNBERG

orbital said:


> hi brunberg,im the guy who came talking to you early doors saying thats the scary bloke at the end of the bar man! lol.pound for pound in my humble opinion yours was the car of the day pal and glad you drive it every day as it should be ;-) ps,nice video.


Was good to meet you mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28

What a great noise on that video👍


----------



## spickup79

That is a truly awesome machine! Credit to you mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32

They sound awesome even with standard pipes let alone these, I must admit I did chuckle to myself when we were all leaving and you revved it up. The TVR fired up and nearly burst everyones ear drums


----------



## waqasr

Thats a daily?!:doublesho . A credit to you mate for using it as it should be and maintaining it to such a standard, along with the mods, beast of a car:thumb:. though id hate to think how much you spend on fuel a month!


----------



## WHIZZER

Bruno top job car looked fantastic and good to meet you


----------



## BRUNBERG

waqasr said:


> Thats a daily?!:doublesho . A credit to you mate for using it as it should be and maintaining it to such a standard, along with the mods, beast of a car:thumb:. though id hate to think how much you spend on fuel a month!


Thank you, fuel bills are often a subject of topic when my mrs is around lol. Life is too short mate


WHIZZER said:


> Bruno top job car looked fantastic and good to meet you


Likewise although I'll get you drinking more next time. Loving the Lenser btw


----------



## WHIZZER

BRUNBERG said:


> Thank you, fuel bills are often a subject of topic when my mrs is around lol. Life is too short mate
> 
> Likewise although I'll get you drinking more next time. Loving the Lenser btw


Lol maybe , lenser was a good buy ... Glad u liked it buddy :thumb:


----------



## 1012wayne

Just to say mate i thought your car looked perfect at waxstock,it must have been a really tough one to call for the judges as i thought the cortina,rs turbo and yours were all worthy winners.I have a sapphire black bmw and can only dream of getting it to the standard of yours,im hoping you will be at santa pod in september so i can get another look at your car mate.:thumb::thumb:


----------

